# Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 2, 2011)

So, Shu Uemura has an oil shampoo!  Apparently it works amazingly well and it "bypasses the squeaky-clean, poufed-up effect, instead giving you better better-looking, 2nd-day hair right from the start. It's amazing at removing any product buildup, but effectively leaves the good oils behind."  I personally would be very hesitant to try this out lol.  I mean...it's oil!!  Would you try this?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 2, 2011)

A shampoo that wants to give me 2nd day hair? I hate 2nd day hair...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 2, 2011)

haha


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2011)

If you've tried their Oil Cleanser, it never leaves your face all oily.  I add sweet almond oil to my conditioner so I intentionally put oil in my hair already.  It rinses out when I wash and my hair is far from oily looking.

Its $55!!!!  I don't think I'll be buying.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 3, 2011)

haha yeah I don't t hink I could ever buy a shampoo over like....5 bucks lmao


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 6, 2011)

I presume the product is formulated with an emulsifier to make the oil rinse clean with water, just like the facial cleansing oils many companies produce. I wouldn't pay $$$ for something that is going down the plughole tho, as I currently wash my hair with a pound shop (dollar store) conditioner! IMO it is not any more strange to use an oil than it is to cleanse with the same surfactants that are in dish soap then coat hair with a layer of silicone plastic styling products.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, I would have tried it, but not for $55.00.  I'll pass.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah that price is a bit steep lol


----------



## divadoll (Dec 6, 2011)

$55 for 400ml is way too much to even care about if it works or not.  Thats a big risk.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah and you're literally just washing it down the drain lol XD


----------



## divadoll (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL!  It has to be able to dry it and style itself for that price...and maybe make me breakfast too!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

lunch and dinner too


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I thought the same things before trying this shampoo. I received a sample in my Birchbox and thought for sure I wouldn't like it enough to even think about paying $55!!! Lo and behold, I am actually considering buying the full size!!!!! Crazy, right? Well its THAT AWSOME! After the first use I saw a huge improvement in my hair. It was soft, shiny, manageable, smelled great, was not weighed down or greasy at all whatsoever!! It didn't feel like second day hair it felt freshly washed and nourished. Now for the cherry on top: I didn't have to use ANYTHING in my hair today after using this shampoo for the second time, i mean no products after the shower, just the Shu Umera and a regular conditioner in shower. I usually use a styling oil and/or mousse or other frizz combating products. Before, if I didn't put something in my hair post shower, my hair would be a hot mess!!! I AM IN LOVE! By the way, I have medium-long, thick, wavy hair that's breakage and frizz prone! I wouldn't recommend this shampoo to everyone but hopefully this review helps!!! xX


----------



## divadoll (May 15, 2012)

Try just washing your hair with a silicone-free conditioner...it'll give you the same effect.  I've been using a cheap dollarstore brand - siliconefree for $1.25 for the last year.  

If you do purchase, give us a full review after a couple of months.  I personally have better plans for my $55/bottle.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 15, 2012)

Alright, It may be a few weeks before I decide to buy the full size since I still have shampoo that I need to use up, but I will definately keep you posted if/when I start to use this shampoo regularly. 

xX


----------



## amberlamps (May 15, 2012)

I definitely won't be buying this.

I, too, got it in my birchbox this month. At first, I liked it.. but I just noticed something that is not cool: I have to wash my hair every day with this or the next day it will be gross. This is terrible, considering with just head and shoulders I can go 3 days without having the gross feeling to it. No thank you.


----------



## ladygrey (May 15, 2012)

I really, really liked it and I really considered buying it because my hair looked and felt so awesome. Then, I went back to using my $3 Garnier stuff, and my hair looks and feels just fine. 

Yeaaah, I really don't think I can justify spending $55 on this. 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely won't be buying this.
> 
> I, too, got it in my birchbox this month. At first, I liked it.. but I just noticed something that is not cool: I have to wash my hair every day with this or the next day it will be gross. This is terrible, considering with just head and shoulders I can go 3 days without having the gross feeling to it. No thank you.


----------



## suenotto (May 29, 2012)

I don't understand why I'm fascinated by products like this. Thanks for talking me out of it.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 31, 2012)

Geez yall almost make me feel bad  LOL I ended up giving in and buying it! I felt a little better about it after using my 300 birchbox points though! Either way, I am still loving this shampoo as much as I did after trying the sample! I guess its not for everyone but I am happy everytime i wash my hair with this amazing smelling miracle shampoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Geez yall almost make me feel bad
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't feel bad! I'm kinda jelly of you right now. I cannot get over how awesome this stuff made my hair feel.


----------



## Hollie Prince (Jun 28, 2012)

I just bought the full size of this from the birchbox store because I too fell in love with it after sampling it through their service! And i was pleasantly surprised when I found that they sent me a 750ml bottle of it instead of the 400ml!! So Im happy with paying the 24 dollars I did for it! Not too mention I love it and I have straight oily hair!


----------

